
The Grateful Dead's Breakthrough Wall of Sound - rmason
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-wall-of-sound
======
dekhn
Some of the technology and concepts developed in the Wall of Sound eventually
got commercialized, via Meyer Sound, a Berkeley company that has an insane
dedication to sound quality. You see Meyer speakers (especially Milo arrays)
in nearly every amphitheater and club these days. They have very high specs
for all their speaker components- including having a dedicated tract of virgin
trees that are cut to make the paper for their speaker cones.
[http://alumni.berkeley.edu/california-
magazine/spring-2015-d...](http://alumni.berkeley.edu/california-
magazine/spring-2015-dropouts-and-drop-ins/ballad-john-and-helen-berkeley-
based-meyer)

